# young bird training and race baskets



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Two questions:

When do you start road training your young birds and how does this compare to when your season starts?

Are racing baskets a club or combine specific design or do all clubs use the same? So far I have been unable to see or purchase a racing basket and would like to do so.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

We are in NC also and I like to start training after the birds are flying well for a few weeks. Short tosses in the beginning and then start pushing no more than 2 weeks before the first race. By the date of the first race, I want them really in condition. With gas prices this year being crazy, it's going to be tough, but I would like to get a couple of 100 m tosses before the first race.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

4nursebee said:


> Two questions:
> 
> When do you start road training your young birds and how does this compare to when your season starts?
> 
> Are racing baskets a club or combine specific design or do all clubs use the same? So far I have been unable to see or purchase a racing basket and would like to do so.


*You need not buy a race basket the club or combine truck/trailer will have baskets that the race bird are put in for the race. What you need are training baskets for you to take your birds out on training tosses.* GEORGE


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

george simon said:


> *You need not buy a race basket the club or combine truck/trailer will have baskets that the race bird are put in for the race. What you need are training baskets for you to take your birds out on training tosses.* GEORGE


Are you in thier club? If not, I dont know how you can be so shure they dont need a racing crate as well. Slidell members will need 2 @ 140$ a piece. Whatever you want to call them 1 stays on the racing trailer and the other at the club. You fill your basket at the club, when the trailer shows up you unload your empty for next week and load your full crate. Tell me how the members need not a racing crate. And no you cant build one for the trailer, theyre aluminum made by a company. You buy one tommorrow night or you dont race yb's in September.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

road training starts when they are flying as a flock well, and hopefully in shape muscle wise..usually after they start to route.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

newtopigeons,

From everything I have read I think what you are describing is not AU/IF sanctioned. The racer should bring the birds in a personal crate and the birds are put in the club shipping crate by other members. Birds are supposed to be distributed among all of a clubs crates by a sequential filling of crates (bird goes in crate 1 then 2 then 3 then 1 then 2 then 3 etc).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

racing basket?... or training basket?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaysen said:


> newtopigeons,
> 
> From everything I have read I think what you are describing is not AU/IF sanctioned. The racer should bring the birds in a personal crate and the birds are put in the club shipping crate by other members. Birds are supposed to be distributed among all of a clubs crates by a sequential filling of crates (bird goes in crate 1 then 2 then 3 then 1 then 2 then 3 etc).


Its an AU club. Call them and ask them. Im not a member and helped load birds this year. Your right they bring them in training basket and then load them in the crates that fit in the trailer, not your birds in yours, mine in mine. But every member that plans on racing will buy thier OWN crates tommorow night, or they dont fly yb's. Why would that mean theyre not AU sanctioned?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> Its an AU club. Call them and ask them. Im not a member and helped load birds this year. Your right they bring them in training basket and then load them in the crates that fit in the trailer, not your birds in yours, mine in mine. But every member that plans on racing will buy thier OWN crates tommorow night, or they dont fly yb's. Why would that mean theyre not AU sanctioned?


Because you stated.."*You fill your basket at the club, when the trailer shows up you unload your empty for next week and load your full crate*."


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

newtopigeons,

rpalmer highlighted the part that looks to be in violation of AU rules, but you clarified things. 

Is it possible they are using the phrase "buy your crate" to mean "pay your shipping fees"? Given that there are limited numbers of slots for race crates on any given vehicle it would be impractical for racers to buy a crate every year.

Either way, $280 is a bargain for either an actual crate or shipping fees.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> newtopigeons,
> 
> rpalmer highlighted the part that looks to be in violation of AU rules, but you clarified things.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sounds to me like its a way to pay shipping/and enforce a shipping limit, in other words you can only send as many as will fit in a crate, usually predetermined to be anywhere from 25-35 birds depending on the dimensions that club is using.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Not to hijack this post, but what is the appropriate size for a training or shipping crate? I can build my own for quite a bit less than $140, but would like to know the dimensions for a twenty to twenty-five bird crate.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Matt Bell said:


> Yeah, it sounds to me like its a way to pay shipping/and enforce a shipping limit, in other words you can only send as many as will fit in a crate, usually predetermined to be anywhere from 25-35 birds depending on the dimensions that club is using.


I explained the best way I can. Everybody is assuming wrong. Now we are clogging up the post with how much it cost to fly with Slidell Racing Pigeon Club. I spoke up because if you fly with then you will PAY FOR A CRATE TOMMORROW NIGHT> Its a new trailer that takes individual crates, each one on the trailer will be bought by a member. Besides the cost to fly with the club. No call it this call it that each flyer will PAY for a CRATE tommorrow night. 
Back to the topic, it depends on which club you fly with as to rather or not you need a shipping crate and or a training basket. Next year you may have to buy a waterer I dont know, but to fly 2011 yb's with Slidell you WILL BUY A CRATE TOMMORROW NIGHT.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

ptras said:


> Not to hijack this post, but what is the appropriate size for a training or shipping crate? I can build my own for quite a bit less than $140, but would like to know the dimensions for a twenty to twenty-five bird crate.


You can get training crates from the suppliers for about $50 which will hold about 25 birds. The $140 is more of a shipping cost for that particular club.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> I explained the best way I can. Everybody is assuming wrong. Now we are clogging up the post with how much it cost to fly with Slidell Racing Pigeon Club. I spoke up because if you fly with then you will PAY FOR A CRATE TOMMORROW NIGHT> Its a new trailer that takes individual crates, each one on the trailer will be bought by a member. Besides the cost to fly with the club. No call it this call it that each flyer will PAY for a CRATE tommorrow night.
> *Back to the topic, it depends on which club you fly with as to rather or not you need a shipping crate and or a training basket.* Next year you may have to buy a waterer I dont know, but to fly 2011 yb's with Slidell you WILL BUY A CRATE TOMMORROW NIGHT.


Well then they are doing it so that they can outfit the trailer...instead of raising club dues or having a bird auction. Not sure that it is legal to do it the way they are doing it with the AU, but hey I don't fly with them so I don't really care.

As for the bold, you WILL need a training basket, there is no way around that, and probably will need several. Shipping crates for the club or combine, well with the exception of the Slidell club I have never ever heard of that before. Thats an expense that should be fronted by the organization out of dues and flying fees, IMO.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I see. Thanks for clearing that up.

Matt, I think you nailed it though.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> You can get training crates from the suppliers for about $50 which will hold about 25 birds. The $140 is more of a shipping cost for that particular club.


I've seen a number of crates from suppliers, but I can build a much nicer crate for just the cost of wood. (Actually, I would just need to buy plywood for the base, as I have plenty of other wood to use.) What I will build will be a really nice piece, with a drop-down side release, and a top loading door. A crate such as I will build sells for over $120, and the shipping will add another $30.00. From looking at the Foy's website, it appears that a common 20-bird basket size is 30" x 16" x 10" high. I'm planning to make mine 32" x 20" x 10". Is that a good size, or do you think it is too large?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

ptras said:


> I've seen a number of crates from suppliers, but I can build a much nicer crate for just the cost of wood. (Actually, I would just need to buy plywood for the base, as I have plenty of other wood to use.) What I will build will be a really nice piece, with a drop-down side release, and a top loading door. A crate such as I will build sells for over $120, and the shipping will add another $30.00. From looking at the Foy's website, it appears that a common 20-bird basket size is 30" x 16" x 10" high. I'm planning to make mine 32" x 20" x 10". Is that a good size, or do you think it is too large?


Thats a good size...just be careful plywood gets heavy fast. 20 birds weigh about 20 lbs, then plus the basket weight...you get the idea, it can be a handful depending on how far you have to carry it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You can't build a race crate out of wood they are made of aluminum. They are 46in wide 34 in deep and 11 in tall. they have one side that has dowels so you can feed or water. I'm not sure of the price but it is well over $200. Can some one post a pic.
Dave


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> Thats a good size...just be careful plywood gets heavy fast. 20 birds weigh about 20 lbs, then plus the basket weight...you get the idea, it can be a handful depending on how far you have to carry it.


I thought of the weight problem. I am going to use 1/4 inch birch plywood or 3/8 inch pine plywood to reduce weight. I'll add 3/4" by 3/4" hardwood structural braces to the bottom to make sure the plywood doesn't bow or flex with the weight of the birds. The top and the two long sides will be dowels. I'm estimating the total basket weight to be under 10 lbs.

I think that carrying 30 lbs. of basket and birds should be no problem for someone with my herculean physique. 

(Actually, I'm going to put a handle on each end in addition to a center handle. That way I can drag my son & daughter along with me and make each of them carry half the weight. )


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> You can't build a race crate out of wood they are made of aluminum. They are 46in wide 34 in deep and 11 in tall. they have one side that has dowels so you can feed or water. I'm not sure of the price but it is well over $200. Can some one post a pic.
> Dave


I can't speak from experience, as I don't race my birds (yet), but I have seen a number of releases on television. It appears that at least some of them use wooden crates for releases. Would those not be normal AU races/releases?


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Wow, a lot of discussion here...

I want to train my birds using the same crates/baskets/carriers from which they will be released. I want them familiar with the look and feel. 

I think only one person has weighed in on the timing of training before racing, I'd hope to hear more on this.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

ptras said:


> I can't speak from experience, as I don't race my birds (yet), but I have seen a number of releases on television. It appears that at least some of them use wooden crates for releases. Would those not be normal AU races/releases?


It really depends on the club, and then even on the distance of the race. We had a trailer made that would haul the birds, no crates at all they just opened up the doors and then the birds could leave. On the longer races with less birds they would just send a pick-up with several crates in it in order to reduce fuel and vehicle cost for pulling the trailer.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think the AU has a set of rules that says you have to use a certain crate, you could use a card board box if you want. Most clubs use the size I mentioned befor.
Dave


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ptras said:


> I've seen a number of crates from suppliers, but I can build a much nicer crate for just the cost of wood. (Actually, I would just need to buy plywood for the base, as I have plenty of other wood to use.) What I will build will be a really nice piece, with a drop-down side release, and a top loading door. A crate such as I will build sells for over $120, and the shipping will add another $30.00. From looking at the Foy's website, it appears that a common 20-bird basket size is 30" x 16" x 10" high. I'm planning to make mine 32" x 20" x 10". Is that a good size, or do you think it is too large?


 This carrying crate is extremely light. It's made out of 1/8" veneer or what is also called "Door Skins". The frame work is 3/4" pine. I get 1X2s which are 1 1/2 by 3/4 inches and rip them in half. I assemble the crates using "Gorilla Glue" and staples. I have found the Gorilla Glue to be the best. My crates are 18" by 36" by 10" high. But they can be any size you want. Here's a hint. If you take a 4X8 foot sheet and make 3 rips at 10 inches for the sides and ends you have 18 inches left for the bottoms. One 4X8 foot sheet cut like this will make 2 crates. I use 1/4" doweling for the top on 2" centers. There is a lid that opens on top for basketing birds and the whole front pulls up for releasing them. 
Small Basket (12 bird) 10 1/2" x 15" x 19"
Medium Basket (24 bird) 10 ½" x 15" x 30"
Large Basket (30 bird) 10 ½" x 17" x 32"


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

help me Folks---we talking about training crates or Shipping crarte????
how will it fit the trailer and be released.?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I built two just as you describe Big T. One small and one medium. I haven't weighed it but the small one with 12 birds doesn't weigh more than 5 lbs. Work great. A club member told me I should just buy the aluminum ones as they will last forever, but building this stuff is part of the fun in the winter and the only investment was the glue. the rest was scrap.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> I built two just as you describe Big T. One small and one medium. I haven't weighed it but the small one with 12 birds doesn't weigh more than 5 lbs. Work great. A club member told me I should just buy the aluminum ones as they will last forever, but building this stuff is part of the fun in the winter and the only investment was the glue. the rest was scrap.


I think like you do, check out my loft album under my name. I try building each item. But I will say for training crates, get small dog carriers from goodwill or yard sales. they hold up to eight birds, easy to clean, cheap, and light weight. I like this because I do not release all my birds at one time but release them at five to ten minute breaks, (just is case).

Tony


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought they wanted to know about race crates as they are all the same size. training crates dan be any thing.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she said she wants to buy a racing basket...?... or does she just mean a training basket of her own?.. maybe she needs to clear that up before someone can help out..lol.. that was asked awhile back..lol..


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> she said she wants to buy a racing basket...?... or does she just mean a training basket of her own?.. maybe she needs to clear that up before someone can help out..lol.. that was asked awhile back..lol..


Her original post was:
*young bird training and race baskets*
Two questions:

When do you start road training your young birds and how does this compare to when your season starts?

Are racing baskets a club or combine specific design or do all clubs use the same? So far I have been unable to see or purchase a racing basket and would like to do so.

I guess it is unclear as to whether a training or racing basket was wanted. Maybe some confusion between the two?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually have a design for my training crate, and will start this weekend. It will be 32" by 20" by 10" tall. There will be a removable panel in the middle that can divide it into two 16" by 20" sections. I have decided to go with dowels just on the top and the release doors on one of the long sides. The other three sides and the bottom will be 1/4 inch hardwood plywood. I'm currently searching for some decent hardware (hinges, locks, handle, etc.) so I can build a nice piece of cabinetry (I'm thinking dove-tail joints - won't that be appropriate?)!

Although I will start it this weekend, there's no guarantee that I will complete it this weekend. When I finish it, I will post a picture.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Forgive me for not being clear, obviously a few poor assumptions were made.

1. When I referred to racing basket, this would be the thing birds get put in and released from when they race.

2. I then clarified it with the following statement: "I want to train my birds using the same crates/baskets/carriers from which they will be released." Perhaps I should add, I want it to be the container from which they are released from at the start of a race.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

4nursebee said:


> Forgive me for not being clear, obviously a few poor assumptions were made.
> 
> 1. When I referred to racing basket, this would be the thing birds get put in and released from when they race.
> 
> 2. I then clarified it with the following statement: "I want to train my birds using the same crates/baskets/carriers from which they will be released." Perhaps I should add, I want it to be the container from which they are released from at the start of a race.


oooooh...lol... I thought the holding baskets were not removable or on a truck like this
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lpIF2mKSqjs/SwwDXKB4TPI/AAAAAAAAAPQ/n1PSOwyyhtc/s1600/set+up.jpg


what is the reason you want a basket like those?..any of the release baskets sold does the job... what is your ideas or reasons ?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Those crates all slide in and are the same. I could take ours from Ne and put them on that truck.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Those crates all slide in and are the same. I could take ours from Ne and put them on that truck.
> Dave


well why don't you tell her where you got em!...lol..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know, the club got them befor I joined. All I have been able to find out is that they came from some place in Oklahoma. I was told to call the AU or CBS they should no.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I don't know, the club got them befor I joined. All I have been able to find out is that they came from some place in Oklahoma. I was told to call the AU or CBS they should no.
> Dave


well, she must be releasing alot of birds at one time!.. personally I like alot of small basket..so I can carry them to the suv...and not have to reload them in something bigger.. I could not lift that with birds in it..


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> well, she must be releasing alot of birds at one time!.. personally I like alot of small basket..so I can carry them to the suv...and not have to reload them in something bigger.. I could not lift that with birds in it..


You're so modest. 

I'm sure you can carry more than a lot of us.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

One place to get the club ,aluminum shipping crates and baskets are from Prairie Mfg Co.
7180 Township Road 328
Holmesville,OH 44633
V.M. 1-330-674-0560
1-740-856-2334
I know there is another place but I haven't found the address ,will post as soon as I find it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> You're so modest.
> 
> I'm sure you can carry more than a lot of us.


lol.. no I have tried..one of my first lessons as a keeper.. a large crate full of birds is heavy!.. my 46 year old back can't handle it.. so I have to use alot of small ones so I can lift them, plus they are easier to get in and out of the loft with.. Im a short small women, I can only do so much.. thank goodness for nice strong husband.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> lol.. no I have tried..one of my first lessons as a keeper.. a large crate full of birds is heavy!.. my 46 year old back can't handle it.. so I have to use alot of small ones so I can lift them, plus they are easier to get in and out of the loft with.. Im a short small women, I can only do so much.. thank goodness for nice strong husband.


My back is six years older than yours!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Some people used the same crate the club is using, so the birds are being famaliar in the same crate and being familiar with it in terms of to find the water and food in the crate . IMO.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

ptras said:


> My back is six years older than yours!


Hahaha! Maybe you use your backs more than hers back when you were young! (Insert Naughty imagination here.)


----------

